# Question about  Horizon Smokers Drop-In Convection Plate



## jimpam (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all - I have an Oklahoma Joe offset smoker that really does a good job for me - I have done a multitude of meats and everything comes out great (thanks to the help of this site).   I am interested in getting a baffle / convection plate to help control temps as this is the one thing that has given me some fits from time to time.   After doing some research, I found this:

http://www.bbqguys.com/item_name_Ho...-16-Inch-Smoker-Grills_path__item_397805.html

there is 1 picture of the plate, and the instructions say that it "Rests above your firebox and virtually eliminates hot spots during the slow smoking process." 

This may be a silly question but I am confused about where it actually sits - does it sit on the cooking service inside the chamber, or actually on the firebox and extend into the cooking chamber?

Thanks for anyone who can help me visualize this.

Jim


----------



## bad santa (Apr 3, 2013)

Howdy Jimpam, the  drop in looks to be used as a tuning plate, where it sets inside of the smoking chamber and is used to disperse the heat coming directly out of the firebox into the smoke chamber. This is the hottest spot of the smoker. The smaller holes are closest to the firebox and the gradually larger holes help to disperse the heat outward to the other end, there by leveling the heat out and elimanting hots spots. I don't know exactly how this particular smoker is set up on  the inside, where the firebox and main chamber are connected, but it should drop in and rest on either the opening lip from the firebox where it joins into the main chamber and it sets under the grill grate inside the main chamber of your smoker.


----------



## jimpam (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info!  Exactly what i needed!


----------

